# Great Villain Showdown: 4th Round [Results Posted]



## Gomez (Aug 3, 2005)

Here is the Sweet Sixteen in the Great Villain Showdown! 

Will Dracula take a bite out of Vader? Has the Emperor meet his match in Mr. Burns? Lets find out. Enjoy! 


*4rd Round* 

1. Hannibal Lecter vs Hal 9000
2. Darth Vader vs Dracula
3. Professor James Moriarty (Sherlock Holmes) vs Khan Noonian Singh
4. The Joker vs Thoth-Amon (Conan)
5. Galactus vs Megatron
6. Napoleon the Pig (Animal Farm) vs Sauron (Lord of the Rings)
7. Emperor Palpatine vs Mr. Burns
8. Wile E. Coyote vs Lord Voldemort


----------



## Mad Hatter (Aug 3, 2005)

1. Hal 9000
2. Dracula
3. Khan Noonian Singh
4. The Joker 
5. Galactus 
6. Napoleon the Pig (Animal Farm) )
7. Emperor Palpatine 
8. Wile E. Coyote


----------



## ShadowDenizen (Aug 3, 2005)

Round 4:

Hannibal Lecter.. No contest!
Dracula
Khan
Joker
Galactus
Napoleon the Pig
Emperor Palpatine
Wile E. Coyote (He just doesn't give up. You have to respect that. And he _is_ a super-genius!)


----------



## Flexor the Mighty! (Aug 3, 2005)

1. Hal 9000
2. Darth Vader
3. Khan Noonian Singh
4. The Jokee
5. Galactus
6. Sauron (Lord of the Rings)
7. Mr. Burns
8. Lord Voldemort


----------



## The Grumpy Celt (Aug 3, 2005)

1. Hannibal Lecter
2. Darth Vader
3. Professor James Moriarty (Sherlock Holmes)
4. The Joker
5. Megatron
6. Sauron (Lord of the Rings)
7. Emperor Palpatine
8. Lord Voldemort

(I can't beleive Wile made it to the fourth round. Some of the decisions are getting harder.)


----------



## Mad Hatter (Aug 3, 2005)

I can't believe Wile E. Coyote made it either.  It came down to brand of obsession for me when choosing between Lord Voldemort and Wile E. Coyote.


----------



## ShadowDenizen (Aug 3, 2005)

C'mon, people!
You can't keep a good coyote down!


----------



## drothgery (Aug 3, 2005)

1. Hal 9000
2. Dracula
3. Khan Noonian Singh
4. The Joker
5. Megatron
6. Sauron (Lord of the Rings)
7. Emperor Palpatine
8. Lord Voldemort

The Emperor almost gets a bye here; I'm voting for the Joker for the first time in a while, and for the first time I didn't pass on any matchup...


----------



## Jeremy Ackerman-Yost (Aug 3, 2005)

Gomez said:
			
		

> Here is the Elite Eight in the Great Villain Showdown!



[nitpick]Actually, it's the sweet 16.  We'll have the Elite 8 at the END of the round  [/nitpick]

1. Hannibal Lecter
2. Darth Vader
3. Professor James Moriarty (Sherlock Holmes)
4. The Joker
5. Megatron
6. Sauron (Lord of the Rings)
7. Emperor Palpatine
8. Wile E. Coyote


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Aug 3, 2005)

4rd Round

1. Hannibal Lecter 
2. Darth Vader 
3. Professor James Moriarty (Sherlock Holmes) 
4. The Joker 
5. Galactus 
6. Sauron (Lord of the Rings)
7. Emperor Palpatine 
8. Wile E. Coyote


----------



## DonTadow (Aug 3, 2005)

I meant to correct you before Gomez, but for us NCAA fans this is actually the SWEET 16 as there are 16 Competitiors. The next round will be the elite eight.  

Anyway my picks.  

1. Hannibal Lecter-  (I always got to go with a canibal as being evil).  -
2. Darth Vader -(there are just way too many incarnations of dracula for me to vote for him) 
3. Khan Noonian Singh 
4. The Joker 
5. Megatron
6. Napoleon the Pig (Animal Farm)
7. Mr. Burns- Come on (as my gf said) Burns blotted out the sun. -
8. Lord Voldemort


----------



## The Grumpy Celt (Aug 3, 2005)

DonTadow said:
			
		

> I always got to go with a canibal as being evil




Bigot.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Aug 3, 2005)

1. Hannibal Lecter vs Hal 9000
2. Darth Vader vs Dracula
3. Professor James Moriarty (Sherlock Holmes) vs Khan Noonian Singh
4. The Joker vs Thoth-Amon (Conan)
5. Galactus vs Megatron
6. Napoleon the Pig (Animal Farm) vs Sauron (Lord of the Rings)
7. Emperor Palpatine vs Mr. Burns
8. Wile E. Coyote vs Lord Voldemort


----------



## Westgate Polks (Aug 3, 2005)

*Easier than I thought*

4rd Round 

1. Hannibal Lecter
2. Darth Vader
3. Khan Noonian Singh
4. The Joker
5. Galactus
6. Sauron (Lord of the Rings)
7. Emperor Palpatine
8. Lord Voldemort


----------



## reveal (Aug 3, 2005)

1. Hannibal Lecter
2. Dracula
3. Professor James Moriarty (Sherlock Holmes)
4. The Joker
5. Galactus
6. Napoleon the Pig (Animal Farm)
7. Emperor Palpatine
8. Lord Voldemort


----------



## demiurge1138 (Aug 3, 2005)

*4rd Round* 

1. Hal 9000
2. Dracula
3. Professor James Moriarty (Sherlock Holmes) 
4. The Joker 
5. Galactus 
6. Napoleon the Pig (Animal Farm) 
7. Emperor Palpatine 
8. Lord Voldemort

I really wanted Cthulhu to beat Vader, so here's to the vampire!

Demiurge out.


----------



## RangerWickett (Aug 3, 2005)

1. Hannibal Lecter
2. Dracula
3. Khan!!!!!
4. The Joker
5. Megatron
6. Napoleon the Pig
7. Mr. Burns
8. Wile E. Coyote


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL! (Aug 3, 2005)

1. Hannibal Lecter
2.  Dracula
3. Professor James Moriarty (Sherlock Holmes) 
4. The Joker 
5. Megatron 
6.  Sauron (Lord of the Rings)
7. Emperor Palpatine 
8. Lord Voldemort


----------



## Tonguez (Aug 3, 2005)

*4rd Round* 

1. Hannibal Lecter 
2. Dracula
3. Khan Noonian Singh
4. Thoth-Amon (Conan)
5. Galactus 
6. Napoleon the Pig (Animal Farm) 
7. Mr. Burns
8. who cares

I'm still sore about Khan beating the Master

and really some of the best villains are gone leaving us with this - come on Galactus vs Megatron! ugh

still I'm putting bets on Hannibal to win


----------



## Kaledor (Aug 3, 2005)

*4rd Round* 

1. Hannibal Lecter -- I don't like Lecter as a villian, nothing to it... just a personal feeling. HOWEVER, I don't think that HAL was malicious; he was just misguided.

2. Darth Vader -- Vader all the way. He defined "bad guy" for much of my childhood.

3. Khan Noonian Singh -- CURSE You. How can I pick! I think Moriarty is by far a better Literary Pick, but I have more exposure to Khan. He's a great villian and a truly memorable character on screen.

4. The Joker -- Not another tough pick. Agggghhh. I love Conan, but the Joker is just a terrifyingly sadistic enemy.

5. Megatron -- Galactus can't compare to the Leader of the Decepticons.

6. Sauron (Lord of the Rings) -- Don't know much about Animal Farm, but Sauron would win anyways.

7. Emperor Palpatine -- hahahaha, I like this match up. Both old, evil, run an emipre, generally ineffective... but I gotta go with the guy who's got the Force. 

8. Wile E. Coyote -- just like his character, he's still hanging on.


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL! (Aug 3, 2005)

It seems some people don't aknowledge Voldemort as great villain. But all those that read Harry Potter(especially book 4 and 6) surely do.


----------



## DonTadow (Aug 3, 2005)

Melkor said:
			
		

> It seems some people don't aknowledge Voldemort as great villain. But all those that read Harry Potter(especially book 4 and 6) surely do.



OH noooo Voldemort is from Harry Potter??? I just hated Wile Coyote.  But I can't go with the villian of magical encylopedia brown.  

Change that pick to Wile Coyote out of integrity if possible.


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Aug 3, 2005)

1. Hal 9000
2. Darth Vader
3. Khan Noonian Sing
4. The Joker
5. Galactus
6. Napoleon the Pig (Animal Farm)
7. Mr. Burns
8. Wile E. Coyote


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL! (Aug 3, 2005)

DonTadow said:
			
		

> OH noooo Voldemort is from Harry Potter??? I just hated Wile Coyote.  But I can't go with the villian of magical encylopedia brown.
> 
> Change that pick to Wile Coyote out of integrity if possible.




What?! Why does it seem that expressing my opinions works against my favourtites?!

And believe me, Potter books 3-6 are very good literature!


----------



## stevelabny (Aug 3, 2005)

Hannibal Lecter
Darth Vader
Professor James Moriarty 
The Joker 
Megatron
Napoleon the Pig
Emperor Palpatine
Lord Voldemort

I still don't like Hannibal, but I don't get the fascination with Hal.

If Vader actually loses to Dracula, people are just trying to hard to be different.

Khan is memorable, but Moriarity gets the nod.

The Joker isn't a perfect villian, but he's probably the best psychotic and the longer this goes, the more comfortable I am with him continuing (especially over some of the others)

Galactus eats planets, but he's got ZERO cool factor. Megatron wins.

The pig has somehow become the underdog of the event,  I don't understand it, but I'm gonna side with him over the immobile eye.

Palpatine is a genuinely evil verson of Mr. Burns. no contest.

Wile E vs Voldemort is a tough call. I LOVE that the coyote finally got some respect in these threads, but I think his run has come to an end.


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL! (Aug 4, 2005)

Gomez, do I assume correctly that if both Vader and Palpy survive, they will meet each other in next round?


----------



## DarrenGMiller (Aug 4, 2005)

*4TH Round *

1. Hal 9000
2. Dracula
3. Khan Noonian Singh
4. Thoth-Amon (Conan)
5. ???
6. Napoleon the Pig (Animal Farm) 
7. Emperor Palpatine
8. Lord Voldemort

Comments:  I can't believe that some of these made it this far...

1.  Even if he eats people, Hannibal is human.  Hal embodies the fear of power being usurped from the human race by machines.

2. Dracula is his own master, while Vader's is farther down the list.  I have to go with the Vampire.

3. I am a reformed Trekkie, so I have to go with Khan.

4. I will go with Howard's villain here.  Toth-Amon was terrifying to me when I discovered the Conan stories.

5. I just can't vote on this one.

6. This is a hard one, but Sauron is basically Balor One-Eye from Celtic mythology with a bit of Wagner's Ring Cycle thrown in, so my vote goes to the pig.

7. Aren't these two the same villain basically?  They are corrupted by their position and have bad skin.  I choose to vote for Vader's boss.

8. I am not a Potter fan at ALL, but still vote Voldemort over the coyote.

DM


----------



## Qlippoth (Aug 4, 2005)

1. Hannibal Lecter 
2. Darth Vader
3. Professor James Moriarty (Sherlock Holmes)
4. The Joker
5. Galactus 
6. Napoleon the Pig (Animal Farm) 
7. Emperor Palpatine
8. Lord Voldemort


----------



## merztrumpet (Aug 4, 2005)

1. Hal 9000
2. Dracula
3. Professor James Moriarty (Sherlock Holmes)
4. Thoth-Amon (Conan)
5. Galactus
6. Napoleon the Pig (Animal Farm)
7. Emperor Palpatine
8. Wile E. Coyote


----------



## Crothian (Aug 4, 2005)

1. Hal 9000
2. Dracula
3. Professor James Moriarty
4. The Joker
5. Galactus
6. Napoleon the Pig 
7. Mr. Burns
8. Lord Voldemort


----------



## Tarrasque Wrangler (Aug 4, 2005)

1. Hannibal Lecter.  HAL wasn't really evil, just poorly programmed.
2. Darth Vader.  Dracula's been through one too many lame iterations.
3. Professor James Moriarty (Sherlock Holmes).  Khan couldn't even beat Kirk.
4. The Joker.  Joker never ever stops.
5. Galactus.  I think Galactus vs. Unicron would have been a better matchup than Galactus vs. Megatron.
6. Sauron (Lord of the Rings).  If Napoleon the pig is Stalin, than Sauron is Hitler.
7. Emperor Palpatine.  Oh please.  Mr. Burns got all weepy over a stuffed bear.
8. Lord Voldemort.  Wile E. Coyote's no more evil than any other hungry predator.  Voldemort, meanwhile, killed the Nicest Person in the World (Lily Potter).


----------



## DonTadow (Aug 4, 2005)

Tarrasque Wrangler said:
			
		

> 1. Hannibal Lecter.  HAL wasn't really evil, just poorly programmed.
> 2. Darth Vader.  Dracula's been through one too many lame iterations.
> 3. Professor James Moriarty (Sherlock Holmes).  Khan couldn't even beat Kirk.
> 4. The Joker.  Joker never ever stops.
> ...



ERRR ... UMMM... Hate to bring up history but Stalin defeated Hitler and then launched a nearly successful communisim run for the U.S. S. R.  Hitler would commit suicide and tern Germany into the maker of great cars and board games.


----------



## Undead Pete (Aug 4, 2005)

1. Hannibal Lecter 
2. Darth Vader 
3. Khan Noonian Singh
4. Thoth-Amon (Conan)
5. Galactus 
6. Sauron (Lord of the Rings)
7. Emperor Palpatine 
8. Lord Voldemort


----------



## Klaus (Aug 4, 2005)

1. Hal 9000 - The proof that ultimate logic can breed a dark seed of evil.
2. Darth Vader - Episodes I-III not withstanding, Vader tortured his own daughter and cut off the hand of his own son (the latter JUST TO MAKE A POINT!!!!)
3. Professor James Moriarty (Sherlock Holmes) - C'mon. The Napoleon of Crime vs. Mr. Rourke from Fantasy Island?
4. The Joker - "Batman Begins: Return of the Joker". Even in kid TV the clown gets to be utterly frightening.
5. Megatron - This dude had the brass balls to try and betray a friggin' transforming PLANET!!!
6. Sauron (Lord of the Rings) - Even discorporated, he threatened an entire world.
7. Mr. Burns - He blotted out the sun, he tried to make a coat out of newborn puppies and - the horror! - he's not below stealing candy from a baby!
8. Wile E. Coyote - He just keeps going, and going, and going...


----------



## Particle_Man (Aug 4, 2005)

1. Hannibal Lecter 
2. Darth Vader 
3. Professor James Moriarty (Sherlock Holmes) 
4. The Joker 
5. Megatron
6. Sauron (Lord of the Rings)
7. Emperor Palpatine 
8. Wile E. Coyote


----------



## Gomez (Aug 4, 2005)

Melkor said:
			
		

> Gomez, do I assume correctly that if both Vader and Palpy survive, they will meet each other in next round?




Yes they would.


----------



## Talgian (Aug 4, 2005)

*Hard!*

1. Hannibal Lecter vs Hal 9000
2. Darth Vader vs Dracula
3. Professor James Moriarty (Sherlock Holmes) vs Khan Noonian Singh
4. The Joker vs Thoth-Amon (Conan)
5. Galactus vs Megatron
6. Napoleon the Pig (Animal Farm) vs Sauron (Lord of the Rings)
7. Emperor Palpatine vs Mr. Burns
8. Wile E. Coyote vs Lord Voldemort

That was hard.

I must admit, I think it's quite possible that *Gomez is the Greatest Villain* for making us choose between these great villains.

Carry on,
-Talgian


----------



## Dakkareth (Aug 4, 2005)

*4rd Round* 

1. Hal 9000
2. Dracula
3. Professor James Moriarty (Sherlock Holmes)
4. The Joker
5. 
6. Sauron (Lord of the Rings)
7. Emperor Palpatine
8. Lord Voldemort


----------



## Jondor_Battlehammer (Aug 4, 2005)

Lecter  He has HAL9000 beat by having human intuition on top of their similar attributes.

Vader  If he is the Vader from the first trilogy.

Kahn singh  He would have done the one thing that kept Holmes from beating Moriarty, ripping out his throat.

The Joker  Pure madness.

Galactus  Far more powerful in every way.

Sauron  Has fewer vices.

Palpatine  (Aren't they the same guy?)

Voldemort  C'mon, Wiley can't even catch a damn bird.


----------



## Endur (Aug 4, 2005)

1. Hannibal Lecter
2. Darth Vader 
3. Professor James Moriarty (Sherlock Holmes)
4. The Joker
5. Galactus
6. Sauron (Lord of the Rings)
7. Emperor Palpatine
8. Wile E. Coyote


----------



## Gomez (Aug 4, 2005)

Talgian said:
			
		

> That was hard.
> 
> I must admit, I think it's quite possible that *Gomez is the Greatest Villain* for making us choose between these great villains.
> 
> ...





You have discovered my plan! You must be eliminated at once!


----------



## Tonguez (Aug 4, 2005)

DonTadow said:
			
		

> (I always got to go with a canibal as being evil).  -




My ancestors were not evil!!!


----------



## RedShirtNo5 (Aug 4, 2005)

1. Hannibal Lecter
2. Dracula
3. Professor James Moriarty (Sherlock Holmes)
4. The Joker
5. Galactus
6. Sauron (Lord of the Rings)
7. Emperor Palpatine
8. Wile E. Coyote


----------



## Testament (Aug 4, 2005)

1. Hal 9000.  "I can't let you do that Hannibal"
2. Darth Vader.  Vader has become an icon for a reason, whereas repetition has diluted Dracula
3. Khan Noonian Singh.  KHAAAAAAAAAN!!!!!!
4. Joker.  Thoth-Amon has the Conan connection going for him, and is a damn good villain.   Joker howver, is something else, he can still scare me with his sheer madness and cruelty.
5. Megatron.  I'm a child of the 80s, what more need I say.
6. Napoleon.  He's actually out there, being evil, while Sauron does nothing but be some presence.
7. Emperor Palpatine.  He took over the freaking galaxy!  Burns got shot by a baby.  The Emperor wins.
8. Lord Voldemort.  The further along the series goes, the better he gets.


----------



## warlord (Aug 4, 2005)

1. Hannibal Lecter 
2. Darth Vader 
3. Professor James Moriarty (Sherlock Holmes)
4. The Joker 
5. Galactus
6. Napoleon the Pig (Animal Farm) (Pigs ALWAYS beat flaming eyes Sauron sucks)
7. Emperor Palpatine 
8. Wile E. Coyote) Voldermort! little Lich wannabe has nothin' Wile E.)


----------



## Dougal DeKree (Aug 4, 2005)

1. Hannibal Lecter
2. Darth Vader
3. Khan Noonian Singh
4. Thoth-Amon (Conan)
5. Galactus
6. Sauron (Lord of the Rings)
7. Mr. Burns
8. Wile E. Coyote


----------



## Mad Hatter (Aug 4, 2005)

I like to come up with my own history for some things...like Wile E.Coyote.  For instance, I like to think that he's killed every other roadrunner and has a mad obsession with killing the last.  Time can't kill him, oh no, the roadrunner must die by the coyote's hand.  It's just what I like to think


----------



## MonsterMash (Aug 4, 2005)

*4rd Round* selections in bold

1. Hannibal Lecter vs *Hal 9000* Just have to love the computer - I'm sorry Dave I can't do that
2. Darth Vader vs *Dracula* - Dracula all the way, especially if played by Christopher Lee in a movie.
3. *Professor James Moriarty* (Sherlock Holmes) vs Khan Noonian Singh - Moriarty gets my vote
4. The Joker vs *Thoth-Amon (Conan)*
5. *Galactus* vs Megatron
6. *Napoleon the Pig* (Animal Farm) vs Sauron (Lord of the Rings) - Four legs good... one eye bad or something like that
7. Emperor Palpatine vs *Mr. Burns* - Corporate greed the evil that touches us all 
8. *Wile E. Coyote* vs Lord Voldemort - how can you not vote for such a hard worker


----------



## MonsterMash (Aug 4, 2005)

Talgian said:
			
		

> That was hard.
> 
> I must admit, I think it's quite possible that *Gomez is the Greatest Villain* for making us choose between these great villains.
> 
> ...



Are you proposing a write in for the final round of the ballot then


----------



## jasper (Aug 4, 2005)

1. Hannibal Lecter  he eats people
2. Dracula he eats souls
3. Professor James Moriarty he does not need no stinkin genetics
4. The Joker  the clown king of bunch
5. Galactus he eats worlds	
6. Sauron never showing but ever present
7. Emperor Palpatine  he controls worlds not a small town and his opponent got cap by a baby
8. Lord Voldemort he is Death eater

hmm I wonder if I should have been eating breakfast when taking this poll.


----------



## The Serge (Aug 4, 2005)

1. *Hannibal Lecter.*  He eats people, creep you out, and you still think he's cool.
2. *Darth Vader.*  This one is tough.  Overall, I think Dracula's the nastier villain, but Vader has had a much larger impact on me.
3. *Professor James Moriarty*.  The ultimate villain that set the standard for Bond, comics, and a whole host of others.  
4. *The Joker*.  The diabolical reaction to Moriarty in every way.  The most recognizable villain this side of Darth Vader.  He killed sidekicks, crippled sidekicks, and killed important secondary character.  No one else on this list comes close to that kind of direct impact on a hero.
5. *Megatron*.  Galactus eats planets...  Megatron rules them, drains them, and rules them so more.  Plus he has a cool weapon: the nuclear fusion cannon.  That's too cool.
6. *Sauron*.  Another tough one.  Napolean is important in a manner similar to Moriarty and, really, he's deeper than most of the villains on this list because he reflects real-world villainy.  However, Sauron is the standard upon which _all_ "dark lords" in genre fantasy are based.  His presence is everywhere in the LotR trilogy.  His destruction ensures peace while Napolean's end does not ensure anything (unless one reads Tolkien's notes as to what happens after the War of the Ring).
7. *Emperor Palpatine*.  Mr. Burns has dastardly (and funny) plots for Springfield.  Emperor Palpatine had plots for an entire galaxy and played an integral role in the creation of one of the greatest villains in popular culture.  And he shoots lightning.
8. *Wile E. Coyote*.  You're joking, right?  Super Geeeenius.  That's all I have to say.


----------



## Joker (Aug 4, 2005)

Kaledor said:
			
		

> 4. The Joker -- Not another tough pick.




Damn skippy.


----------



## jasper (Aug 4, 2005)

the serge...8. Wile E. Coyote. You're joking, right? Super Geeeenius. That's all I have to say.... 
Hey serge acme package for you. Sign  here !
scribble scribble
beep beep
tick tick tick
tick tick tick
tick tic
BOOM!


----------



## The Serge (Aug 4, 2005)

jasper said:
			
		

> the serge...8. Wile E. Coyote. You're joking, right? Super Geeeenius. That's all I have to say....
> Hey serge acme package for you. Sign  here !
> scribble scribble
> beep beep
> ...



Hi...  My name is MUD.  

THUD!


----------



## Jarrod (Aug 4, 2005)

1. Hannibal. Definitely Hannibal. Especially if played by Anthony Hopkins. HAL was... misunderstood.... but Hannibal had *class*.
2. Dracula. "Greatest tactician of his time". Would have been Darth before he became a whiny teenager...
3. Oooh, tough one. I'll abstain; I still think they would team up and take over the world.
4. Insanity and unpredictability vs. philosophy and "know thyself"? Thoth was a badass, but the Joker takes this one.
5. Megatron!
6. Sauron, only because he does "I've surrendered, now make me your counselor" just as well as he does world domination.
7. Mr. Burns. "Excellent". Not as proficient as Emperor Palpatine, but a better face man.
8. Wile E. Coyote. Voldemort's a dink. "Ohhh... I'm eeeeevil". Uh-huh.


----------



## Jeremy Ackerman-Yost (Aug 4, 2005)

Melkor said:
			
		

> It seems some people don't aknowledge Voldemort as great villain. But all those that read Harry Potter(especially book 4 and 6) surely do.



Meh.  His cronies have accomplished more "on screen" than he has, and they haven't accomplished much but finally bringing back to life a guy with a track record for stupendous failure against prepubescent punks.  Plus, villains are somewhat defined by their heroes.  And Harry lost a LOT of ground with me in book 5.  Yes, yes, he's a 15 year old, I get it.  Isn't he supposed to be a smart, heroic 15 year old all the same?

Anyone who consistently gets out-thought and out-fought by that kid can't handle the coyote, man.

And on the off chance that Voldemort suddenly developed competence in book 6 (which I've not read yet), even if he manages to hit Wile E. with something, the coyote will dust himself off and go buy another rocket.  Voldemort's track record of abysmal failure _guarantees_ that the coyote will outlast him.


----------



## ShadowDenizen (Aug 4, 2005)

C'mon, people!
Support the Coyote!    

*Canis* pretty much stated my thoughts exactly.
Dude, Voldemort's been beaten by a tween. REPEATEDLY.


----------



## Endur (Aug 4, 2005)

*Wile E. Coyote ... Iconic Villain*

nuff said


----------



## DonTadow (Aug 4, 2005)

ShadowDenizen said:
			
		

> C'mon, people!
> Support the Coyote!
> 
> *Canis* pretty much stated my thoughts exactly.
> Dude, Voldemort's been beaten by a tween. REPEATEDLY.



I'd vote for a broomstick over anything harry potter.  Perhaps I'm biased because he's a blatant copy of my favorite boyhood detective, yeah, that's right you guessed it, Encyclopedia Brown, but his books haven't touched the best fantasy fiction authors.  

Go Wile go....


----------



## Gomez (Aug 4, 2005)

DonTadow said:
			
		

> Perhaps I'm biased because he's a blatant copy of my favorite boyhood detective, yeah, that's right you guessed it, Encyclopedia Brown.




I just don't see the connection.



> Leroy "Encyclopedia" Brown is a fictional boy detective, the main character in a long series of children's books written by Donald J. Sobol.
> 
> Brown lives in the fictional Idaville, Florida, where his father is chief of police. In the books, Brown will either solve cases presented to him by his father, often cases his father has been unable to solve, or by having someone walk into his detective agency ("Brown Detective Agency 13 Rover Avenue Leroy Brown President NO case too small 25 cents per day plus expenses"). Brown is sometimes assisted in his investigations by his friend (and "muscle") Sally Kimball. Two of the most frequent "villains" are Bugs Meany (leader of a gang of kids called the "Tigers" with a big dislike for Brown and Kimball), and Wilford Wiggins (a pre-teen con-artist who attempts a scam every week to get kids to give up money).


----------



## DonTadow (Aug 4, 2005)

Gomez said:
			
		

> I just don't see the connection.



Ahaha

In earlier covers, the first ones, of Enclopedia Brown he wears glasses and look quite nerdy, resembling very much like Harry Potter. 

Harry Potter's heritage plays a roll in his destiny... as does Enclopedia Brown's 

Brown solved cases meant for adults, Potter solves castes meant for adults 

Brown was mostly helped by his female sidekick, Potter was mostly helped by his female sidekick.  He also enlists outcasts soemtimes to aid his adventures ala potter.  

Brown had a nemisis, Bugs Meany whom, description, is very much like Potter's blond haired boy nemisis.  

Brown captured the hearts and attentions of children everywhere.  Potter has stolen his thunder.  

Bring back Brown.


----------



## Aexalon (Aug 4, 2005)

1. Hal 9000
 2. Darth Vader
 3. Khan Noonian Singh
 4. The Joker
 5. Galactus
 6. Sauron (Lord of the Rings)
 7. Emperor Palpatine
 8. Wile E. Coyote


----------



## jasper (Aug 4, 2005)

never did like brown was too much like a water down Sherlock holmes plus the fact he pulled out too many too easy facts which were wrong. Ex. the lobster story. EB said lobsters were blue and since this was red it had been cooked. Fine until the next week at base commisary the live maine lobsters were red.


----------



## Draken (Aug 4, 2005)

1. Hannibal Lecter 
2. Darth Vader
3. Professor James Moriarty 
4. The Joker 
5. Megatron
6. Sauron (Lord of the Rings)
7. Emperor Palpatine 
8. Wile E. Coyote


----------



## Tiberius (Aug 4, 2005)

1. Hal 9000
2. Darth Vader
3. Khan Noonian Singh
4. Thoth-Amon (Conan)
5. Megatron
6. Sauron (Lord of the Rings)
7. Emperor Palpatine (C'mon, people, Force lightning!)
8. Lord Voldemort


----------



## Szatany (Aug 4, 2005)

1. Hannibal Lecter
2. Dracula
3. Khan Noonian Singh
4. The Joker
5. Megatron (megatron is power hungy, galactus is just hungry)
6. Sauron (Lord of the Rings)
7. Mr. Burns
8. Wile E. Coyote


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL! (Aug 4, 2005)

In defense of Voldemort:

-He terrorizes the magical population to the extent they are afraid to speak his name.


-He killed his father

-He has at his disposal soul eating wraiths, giants, werewolves, zombies(Inferi), evil wizards

-He talks to snakes

- And has one as a pet, snakes are cool

-He was a cute boy once

Spoilers:





[sblock]He arranged for killing of Dumbledore, the Gandalf archetype of Potter world! And he is like lich with 7 phylacteries[/sblock]




Now tell me, why the Coyote, why do you persist?!


----------



## reveal (Aug 4, 2005)

Melkor said:
			
		

> In defense of Voldemort:
> 
> *snip*!




Dude! Spoiler tags! Not everyone has read the book.   

{spoiler}{/spoiler} or {sblock}{/sblock} - replace {} with [].

And get rid of [sblock]Voldemort being a lich.[/sblock]


----------



## Tauric (Aug 4, 2005)

1. Hal 9000
2. Darth Vader
3. Khaaan!
4. The Joker 
5. Megatron
6. Napoleon the Pig (Animal Farm)
7. Mr. Burns
8. Wile E. Coyote


----------



## Kelleris (Aug 4, 2005)

*4th Round*

1. Hal 9000
2. Dracula
3. Professor James Moriarty
4. The Joker
5. Megatron
6. Napoleon the Pig
7. Mr. Burns
8. Wile E. Coyote


----------



## Endur (Aug 4, 2005)

The Coyote is not afraid of setbacks.  The Coyote is willing to buy merchandise from Acme.  The Coyote never relents.  The Coyote can be blown up, but he keeps on coming.


----------



## Dark Jezter (Aug 5, 2005)

*My picks*

Here are my picks...

1. Hannibal Lecter
2. Darth Vader
3. Professor James Moriarty (Sherlock Holmes)
4. The Joker
5. Megatron
6. Napoleon the Pig (Animal Farm) 
7. Mr. Burns
8. Wile E. Coyote


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL! (Aug 5, 2005)

Endur said:
			
		

> The Coyote is not afraid of setbacks.  The Coyote is willing to buy merchandise from Acme.  The Coyote never relents.  The Coyote can be blown up, but he keeps on coming.




He keeps on coming because he is such a fool! He could try to conquer the world, but he tries with one Roadrunner over and over again..... He is annoying, he is boring! Where is the villiainy?!  Voldemort is evil, knows it, loves it, and also never gives up! He is the mix between laughing  cartoony villains and ones like Hitler. And he has cool followers too, who follows Mr. Loser Coyote?


----------



## Klaus (Aug 5, 2005)

"Now tell me, why the Coyote, why do you persist?!"

Because of that's what Wile would do.

And because of this (regarding Grant Morrison's run on DC's Animal Man series):
"Morrison wrote later that he initially could only plan the first four issues. Forced to come up with a plan for an ongoing series, Morrison began to lay the groundwork for the remainder of his run. #5, "The Coyote Gospel," featured a cartoon coyote (like Wile E. Coyote) named Crafty who enters our -- or at least the DC Universe's -- reality only to be shot. In the story, the coyote hands Animal Man The Gospel According to Crafty -- a text that tells of how Crafty tired of the endless violence and struck a deal with his (artistic) Creator to suffer in our world -- or the DC Universe -- in exchange for peace in his cartoon world. Crafty dies in the end, held by Animal Man, and the "camera" pulls back to show Crafty bloody on the road where it crosses, making him a Christ-figure; what's more, we see the fingers and brush of Crafty's Creator putting red blood over the image. Filled with Native American overtones of the coyote as trickster figure, and complete with a series of suggestive epilogues that hinted at the postmodern twists Morrison would later apply in the series, the issue stands as the first one that really feels like Morrison's own."


----------



## Mad Hatter (Aug 5, 2005)

The Coyote is so cool that he needs no stinkin' followers!  He gets his paws dirty.


----------



## Arbiter of Wyrms (Aug 5, 2005)

*4rd Round* 

1. Hannibal Lecter
2. Darth Vader
3. Khan Noonian Singh
4. The Joker
5. Megatron
6. Sauron (Lord of the Rings)
7. Emperor Palpatine
8. Lord Voldemort[/QUOTE]


----------



## Psychic Warrior (Aug 5, 2005)

1.  Hal 9000
2. Darth Vader 
3. Professor James Moriarty 
4. The Joker 
5. Galactus 
6. Sauron (Lord of the Rings)
7. Emperor Palpatine 
8. Lord Voldemort

Wile E may be a super genuis but he just can't pull out that elusive victory.  Voldemort came back from the dead! (although he was beaten up by a baby)


----------



## Templetroll (Aug 5, 2005)

*4rd Round* 

1.  Hal 9000
2. Dracula
3. Professor James Moriarty (Sherlock Holmes) 
4. The Joker 
5. Galactus 
6.  Sauron (Lord of the Rings)
7. Emperor Palpatine 
8. Lord Voldemort


----------



## Wolf72 (Aug 5, 2005)

Darth Vader ... if Buffy can beat Dracula so can Anni

Megatron ... I have the original toy, and his stock, sight, and silencer combine to make a black hole cannon (something like that).


----------



## PatrickLawinger (Aug 5, 2005)

Missed the other votes so don't know if I am eligible. here are my choices:

*4rd Round* 

1. Hal 9000-Hard choice, but Hal has no emotion, nothing is scarier than something that just simply doesn't have any emotional investment at all.
2. Darth Vader- force choke and out the airlock baby, at least the "original" Vader
3. Professor James Moriarty- I just like him ...
4. Thoth-Amon (Conan) - not Joker fan, he is just nuts. Thoth, now he is EEEvilllll
5.  oops! sorry can't really make an educated choice, have only witnessed Megatron like once
6. Napoleon the Pig - he is the evil down the street, Sauron makes others do the dirty work (still scary though).
7. Emperor Palpatine - sorry, can't see Mr Burns winning here.
8. Wile E. Coyote - I like Voldemort too, but well, the coyote gets blown up and keeps on coming, and he doesn't even HAVE magic


----------



## Renton (Aug 5, 2005)

1. Hannibal Lecter
2. Darth Vader
3. Professor James Moriarty (Sherlock Holmes)
5. Galactus
6. Napoleon the Pig (Animal Farm)
7. Mr. Burns
8. Lord Voldemort


----------



## Jeremy Ackerman-Yost (Aug 5, 2005)

Melkor said:
			
		

> Now tell me, why the Coyote, why do you persist?!



Because it takes the Road Runner to even inconvenience the coyote, not "those meddling kids!"



			
				Psychic Warrior said:
			
		

> Wile E may be a super genuis but he just can't pull out that elusive victory.  Voldemort came back from the dead! (although he was beaten up by a baby)



The coyote _doesn't die._

Doesn't die trumps coming back from the dead.

Eventually, you will all bow to the coyote.  He's patient.  He can wait.  And take a few boulders upside the head while he's waiting.


----------



## Wolf72 (Aug 5, 2005)

on a side note ... does anyone else think Palpatine and Mr. Burns look to much alike? ... I mean we never see them together, do we? ... it seems like we're voting for which personality will be dominate (Burns, Palpy, Sidious).


----------



## Gomez (Aug 5, 2005)

Voting is closed. Results tonight.


----------



## DarrenGMiller (Aug 7, 2005)

Gomez said:
			
		

> Voting is closed. Results tonight.




Just wondering... When can we expect the results and the next round?

DM


----------



## Gomez (Aug 7, 2005)

Here are the round 4 results!

1. Hannibal Lecter [32] defeats Hal 9000 [20]

2. Darth Vader [31] defeats Dracula [21]

3. Professor James Moriarty (Sherlock Holmes) [36] defeats Khan Noonian Singh [16]

4. The Joker [42] defeats Thoth-Amon (Conan) [7]

5. Galactus [ 28] defeats Megatron [21]

6. Sauron (Lord of the Rings) [27] defeats Napoleon the Pig (Animal Farm) [23]

7. Emperor Palpatine [36] defeats Mr. Burns [16]

8. Wile E. Coyote [26] defeats Lord Voldemort [25]


----------

